# brown diatoms covering bolbitis



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have what appears to be brown diatoms covering the leaves on my bolbitis and only my bolbitis and no other plant,how can I get rid of it? I have heard that they are caused by high silicates is this true? as I do have a high level of silicates in my water


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

It's been my experience that when I've had a problem with brown diatoms in a new tank they are not in tne least bit selective about where they make their trouble. In other words, they just cover and coat EVERYTHING! I think you might look for a different explanation. 

How long have you had this tank up and running with plants? How long has this bolbitis been growing in the same spot? A while, or is it a new introduction? And, of course, if you can manage a photo, I'm sure it would help quite a bit with getting helpful feedback.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ottos will take care of that, is there water movement in that area?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't know if silicates are really the cause of Diatoms or if that is another one of those "aquarium myths". What do you call high silicates? I have 8ppm according to my water quality report and don't have any issues with diatom algae other than in newly set up tanks. That usually clears in a couple of weeks. 

In the past I have had diatom issues when increasing light levels or using too much light over a non-CO2 aquarium. If I go much over 2wpg on non CO2 tanks I sem to get recurring diatom algae.

Have you made any changes to the tank recently like adding another light or changing out bulbs?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

I’ve had the tank running for just over three years now and the bolbitis in the same spot for over two years, there is good water movement in the spot and the plant grows well its just covered in brown ugly stuff that I thought where silicates I have ottos and sae’s and one common pleco, I have not made any big changes to the tank in the last few months and know new lights, I don’t know the amount of silicates I have in my water but my neighbor who I share a well with has told me that it is very high, I will try to get a picture as soon as I can but my camera has gone missing when I need it most! It only covers the old growth of my bolbitis and no other plant, is there a similar looking algae, and if so what would it be and how could I get rid of it?


----------

